# Mom Bragging rights



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We're very excited here. My 20-year-old son, David, graduated in January from college early and has been working as a freelance weather producer at WCBS-TV News since last year. Well it turns out that two weather-related shows have been nominated for NY Emmy's and he was the weather producer for both of them. :chili::chili: The award ceremony is tonight so we'll see how he does. I'm just so proud of the nominations. Now you know if I was there I'd be taking tons of pix but he's there on his own so we'll see if he gives him Blackberry to anyone. I told him if he gets an Emmy I'm using it in my resume. After all, I gave birth to him so that should count for something.:w00t::HistericalSmiley: I doubt they'll win since there's lots of competition but what fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: You go mom!!! That is soooo cool!!!:chili::chili:

Hope he wins!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sue........I hope he wins!!!! I know you are so PROUD of him........:chili: and YES, I would use it in your resume!!!! That is something to be nominated right out of college.....it is so nice when our children make us 
PROUD!!!!:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How exciting!! I love it when our kids do good. For me it makes me think I did something right. 
Looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a wonderful accomplishment for someone so young! That's great, Sue. GO DAVID!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what an amazing accomplishment!!!!! You should be so proud


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh Sue, that is soooo amazing!!!! Will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW Sue! That is awesome!!! He def. has a bright future ahead of him. Keeping my fingers crossed and Aolani has his paws crossed in hopes that he wins!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, Sue. David is a winner no matter what!!
xxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That's so impressive and such an accomplishment at such a young age!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow Sue, That is just an awesome tribute to him :thumbsup: :chili: :aktion033:. Good luck David!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, I hope he wins..yes you definitely put that on your resume!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow he's so accomplished!! Congrats, Sue!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! That is wonderful!!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations Sue!!! I hope he wins!  He's so talented!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheerAVID WON AN EMMY!:cheer:
He just got home grumbling and mumbling about WNBC and I started to console him when he told me HE WON!!! and showed me the photo of him with the anchor and weathercaster. He won't get the statue for a few weeks since they engrave them. I'm so proud. :chili::chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG!! Clear off a spot on the mantle!! Go out and buy a spot light!! That is HUGE!!! Congrats to the both of you (you did give birth to him after all!!)!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, you have rights, Sue! LOL How exciting for you and your hubby as well as your son.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so thrilled for you. :cheer: :cheer: You must be incredibly proud. :tender: 

Big congrats to your son :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOOO!!!! CONGRATS TO BOTH HIM AND MOMMY 

hugs
Kat


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congratulations !! u definitely have every reason to be happy n proud , PROUD mommy moment , and he should b very happy of his accomplismhments , wtg !


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

A round of applause for David!!!!!!

And now a round of applause for you and Jim for raising such an amazing young man! 

Such an accomplishment at such a young age.

I think this calls for more donuts!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> :chili::chili: You go mom!!! That is soooo cool!!!:chili::chili:
> 
> Hope he wins!!!!!!!!


Thanks, Pat. I'm usually boasting so much about my little 4-footed guy that I had to include my 2-footed one. I'm very proud.


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Sue........I hope he wins!!!! I know you are so PROUD of him........:chili: and YES, I would use it in your resume!!!! That is something to be nominated right out of college.....it is so nice when our children make us
> PROUD!!!!:wub:


Thanks Dianne. We were so excited last night to find out he won. I don't even have an Emmy statue though one of my segments won years ago. My cameraman got the statue for it. Of course he climbed to the top of the GW Bridge to shoot and hung out of a helicopter. He earned it!


cyndrae said:


> How exciting!! I love it when our kids do good. For me it makes me think I did something right.
> Looking forward to hearing about it.


Thanks, Cindy. I know what you mean. When I think of how many kids go wrong I'm so thankful that David has always picked the right path...though at times he could try my patience and credibility. He's very much marches to his own drum and never caved to peer pressure to do the wrong things.


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> What a wonderful accomplishment for someone so young! That's great, Sue. GO DAVID!!


Linda, thanks so much. He's pretty awesome.:chili:


Hunter's Mom said:


> what an amazing accomplishment!!!!! You should be so proud


Thank you Erin. I'm very proud. I'm trying to get him to send me the photo taken on his Blackberry but he was off to Denver early this morning to work there a week at a CBS affiliate.


bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh Sue, that is soooo amazing!!!! Will keep my fingers crossed!


Stacy - thanks so much. Kind of like how proud we feel of Marina every time we see her out there. I think that we are truly blessed with our kids.


Johita said:


> WOW Sue! That is awesome!!! He def. has a bright future ahead of him. Keeping my fingers crossed and Aolani has his paws crossed in hopes that he wins!


Thanks Edith and Aolani. It obviously worked since he won. :HistericalSmiley:


KAG said:


> Oh wow, Sue. David is a winner no matter what!!
> xxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxox


Thanks, Kerry. The nomination was great and him winning is the icing on the cake. When he came home mumbling WNBC I really thought he lost to them, but it was just his sense of humor and "Gotcha."



iheartbisou said:


> That's so impressive and such an accomplishment at such a young age!! Congratulations!!


Thanks, Andrea. I know - how do you top this? He won an amazing National Entrepreneurship Award (where 1500 people in finance and industry attended) when he was just in 6th grade so I think he likes these award things. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Wow Sue, That is just an awesome tribute to him :thumbsup: :chili: :aktion033:. Good luck David!!!


Thanks so much Michelle. I think he's really excited about it.


Maglily said:


> Wow, I hope he wins..yes you definitely put that on your resume!


Thanks Brenda and yes he did. And I wouldn't put the Emmy in my resume but I'm not below having the Emmy in back of me for my photo. :HistericalSmiley:


Tina said:


>


Thanks so much, Tina.:thumbsup:


angelgirl599 said:


> Wow he's so accomplished!! Congrats, Sue!!


Thanks, Diana. And he can even do a fairly good job predicting the weather.:HistericalSmiley:


joyomom said:


> Congratulations!!!! That is wonderful!!!


Thanks so much. He never fails to surprise us.


yeagerbum said:


> Congratulations Sue!!! I hope he wins!  He's so talented!


Thank you Sarah. We've very happy and shocked that he won.


pammy4501 said:


> OMG!! Clear off a spot on the mantle!! Go out and buy a spot light!! That is HUGE!!! Congrats to the both of you (you did give birth to him after all!!)!!


Pam - I'd better go out and get a mantle, and a fireplace to go under it.:smrofl: Thanks so much and yes - he owes me after all the labor pains 20 years ago. :w00t:


Cosy said:


> Yes, you have rights, Sue! LOL How exciting for you and your hubby as well as your son.


Thanks, Brit. Now if I could just get him to clean his room. :smilie_tischkante:


silverhaven said:


> I am so thrilled for you. :cheer: :cheer: You must be incredibly proud. :tender:
> 
> Big congrats to your son :aktion033::aktion033:


Thanks Maureen. It's so nice being able to share some really good news.


Katkoota said:


> WOHOOO!!!! CONGRATS TO BOTH HIM AND MOMMY
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Thanks, Kat. Dad is also getting some of the praise. :HistericalSmiley:


uniquelovdolce said:


> congratulations !! u definitely have every reason to be happy n proud , PROUD mommy moment , and he should b very happy of his accomplismhments , wtg !


Thanks, Liza. Being a mom, you know how proud you are when they really hit the mark. This was definitely one of those times but I think it came from all the smaller accomplishments along the way.:thumbsup:


mom2bijou said:


> A round of applause for David!!!!!!
> 
> And now a round of applause for you and Jim for raising such an amazing young man!
> 
> ...


LMAO. Apple cider D-O-N-U-T-S :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: That's music to David's ears. He probably likes that better than the award. I couldn't even celebrate with him today since he was on a very early morning flight to Denver to work with a station there on implementing their weather software. We'll have to celebrate later. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!! I'm so happy for all of you, Sue. I love David's sense of humor. LOL Kind of like April Fools as of. I'm sorry I missed it on the news, who is the anchor and weathercaster? 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Yeah baby!!! I'm so happy for all of you, Sue. I love David's sense of humor. LOL Kind of like April Fools as of. I'm sorry I missed it on the news, who is the anchor and weathercaster?
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


Thanks Kerry. David does have a pretty good sense of humor. I think it's required in my house. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Here was what the Emmy was for:
_EVENING NEWSCAST: OVER 35 MINUTES CBS2 Winter Storm 2010. March 15, 2010. (WCBS-TV). Chris Wragge, Kristine Johnson, Anchors; Lonnie Quinn, Weather Anchor; Chris Sobel, Producer; Michael Haynes, Director; Jonathan Fink, Executive Producer; David Parkinson, Weather Producer_


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh Wow...You have every reason to brag! What a great accomplishment for your son!
You and your husband must be so very proud! A great big CONGRATUALTIONS to David!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> :cheerAVID WON AN EMMY!:cheer:
> He just got home grumbling and mumbling about WNBC and I started to console him when he told me HE WON!!! and showed me the photo of him with the anchor and weathercaster. He won't get the statue for a few weeks since they engrave them. I'm so proud. :chili::chili:


I am just seeing this, Sue!

Wow!!! Yoo Hoo!!! An Emmy!!!

:cheer:Congratulations to David!!! :cheer:


:cheer:And, Congratulations to you and Jim for being just wonderful parents!! :cheer:


I am so happy for all of you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> Oh Wow...You have every reason to brag! What a great accomplishment for your son!
> You and your husband must be so very proud! A great big CONGRATUALTIONS to David!!!


Donna - Thanks so much. I wish he'd send me the picture that was taken! I appreciate it. You can blame our crappy weather on him. :HistericalSmiley:


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am just seeing this, Sue!
> 
> Wow!!! Yoo Hoo!!! An Emmy!!!
> 
> ...


Oh, Marie. Thanks so much. I think indeed we did something right. Just trying to figure out what. But he did most of it right and really made all this happen with hard work, a real passion for what he's doing (loves the tv business), a great personality and smarts.:chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks Kerry. David does have a pretty good sense of humor. I think it's required in my house. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Here was what the Emmy was for:
> _EVENING NEWSCAST: OVER 35 MINUTES CBS2 Winter Storm 2010. March 15, 2010. (WCBS-TV). Chris Wragge, Kristine Johnson, Anchors; Lonnie Quinn, Weather Anchor; Chris Sobel, Producer; Michael Haynes, Director; Jonathan Fink, Executive Producer; David Parkinson, Weather Producer_


Oh great! I love them all together. 
xoxoxooxooxoxoxox


----------

